# New releases 2011



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

so obviously we all know by now that the skaven 2nd wave will be hitting in jan. there are a bunch of other rumours circulating about that are close to the mark.
feb will a 40k release and in case the "leaked" picture of the new flying marine vechile isn't enough of a hint its grey knights hitting the shelves in feb.
March then sees a double release of 40k and fantasy.... with the new orc and goblin release, as i mentioned elsewhere, and the addition of the 2nd wave of dark eldar stuff as well. Its been a long time since gw did a double release like this, so will be interesting to see how its received. There is also the fact the de follow up is really clode behind the first. 
I'll be watching this quite closely as again it has not happened in a long time and if its sucessful we may see more of the same in the future. its certain something alot of the vocal community asks for, however the vocal community still may not be the guys that actually spend the money.

Dark eldar have been the best received release in regards to pre-releases overtaking the space wolves. 

After that the schedule is a bit more fuzzy, but we have TK and Ogres as hot contenders after the orcs, and necrons for 40k following up after the Grey knights and de releases

anyway hope some of this is news to you guys


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

It's all news to me I'm not really a "rumour mill" sort of person. Anyway what are you sources for this information?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Unfortuantely, pretty much all already covered months ago in other threads in this section of the forum.

But alot of rumours have Tomb Kings before Orcs and Goblins... soo, even thats not 100%.

That said... I hope GK's are Febuary as I need a 40k army again... lol. 

As an Ogre player in fantasy, I'll be looking forward to their redo, as hopefully they'll get Rhinox Cavalry. I'm happy with everything else for them except gut magic needs upping, as does the issue of Purple Sun and Pit of Shades being way too hurtful.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

VanitusMalus said:


> Anyway what are you sources for this information?


Too_hot has a good record with rumours. None of the real rumour posters are going to name sources or tell you how they got hold of their info; GW are pretty jealous about their secrets and tend to lash out if they find someone who is leaking rumours.

Good to see some of these things confirmed. I'm looking forward to O&G being re-released, it will be interesting to see how they do it if it is doubling up with 40k.

Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i wana see what DE models they release.

if they have to limit their releases for this second wave, im hoping for atleast the following:

- Razorwing / Voidraven kit, they both should be almost identical so it should not be difficult to assume they will be one kit

- wracks and Grotesques. you need to have both of these, really.

- Scourge. the picture for them is probably one of the most bad ass pictures I have ever seen. why WOULDNT gw release their kits, aside from that they made them overpriced for what they do.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> But alot of rumours have Tomb Kings before Orcs and Goblins... soo, even thats not 100%.


it is orcs & goblins first, it's due to be printed anytime (checks watch) now


----------



## Ninja D (Nov 9, 2010)

I am also hoping for a Venom kit, though there's an awesome conversion floating around the web that uses the back end of a raider and some extra DE bits and the front end of a Vyper to make the conversion. Looks like an almost perfect fit for the look of the DE. Just too expensive to make for a 5 man transport.


----------



## fazza123 (Nov 22, 2010)

to be honest i havent heard about any of these things its all news to me


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought BA were for a February release.

Concerning TK the earliest rumours for them seem to be at least in April 2011 and beyond.


----------



## swarmski (Jul 20, 2008)

Any nid player hoping for a Tervigon, just got this email from GW;

"First of all thank you for your email. In answer to your question, at
this stage no. We do not have any plans to make a Tervigon model for the
Tyranid range."


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

hi again heretics, i found out today that there has been a slight rejigging of the release schedule so that the ba stuff will be comin out before grey knights. This was due to a mistake regarding the easter holidays, which this year is in april.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

The next release of the DE will probably be a Hamoculus based release. It will probably have:

-Plastic Wrack kit of 10
-New Metal Hamoculus
-Metal Grotesques (I'm guessing they will be terminator size at least so pack of 3 or like Ogryns?)
-Plastic kit of Talos/Cronos 

Im guessing the flyers will all come out at once, so a kit for the Voidraven and Razorwing will most likely happen.

I wouldnt expect a Venom, Scourges or Special Characters for awhile unfortunately.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually a hint was dropped recently about the venom having wyches hanging off the side like the warriors in the raider kit. Although that did imply that it was not sculpted yet.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jes was quoted only the other week that 90% of the range will be out for DE by summer 2011 the missing 10% being the metals. 
It likely most of the range is done and waiting for production time, as popular as the DE release is it still has to fit into the day to day running of a company.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Really cannot see Wracks being plastic. I think, if anything will be plastic, then a plastic Chronos/Talos kit is more likely.
Perhaps a plastic Venom.

Vect will probably become a 'bits' style kit. Providing you with a seated Vect on his throne, that will fit onto the Raider/Ravager chassis. And a standing/infantry vect.

Wracks will be a 5 man box like the Mandrakes/incubi.
Groteques will be a one man box set like the obliterator for CSM.

Characters will come out as and when, all will be metal I should imagine.
Although I can't see the baron or The Duke getting models.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Really cannot see Wracks being plastic. I think, if anything will be plastic, then a plastic Chronos/Talos kit is more likely.
> Perhaps a plastic Venom.
> 
> Vect will probably become a 'bits' style kit. Providing you with a seated Vect on his throne, that will fit onto the Raider/Ravager chassis. And a standing/infantry vect.
> ...


Reason why I see Wracks as plastic is because it can be a troop choice. All of the other possible troop choices in the DE army so far are plastic, so why not assume the Wracks to be plastic.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Because, Wracks aren't going to be a staple in EVERY de players army. I'd say 1/9 will play a Heamonculi army.

GW will make a fortune from those who do. It's to much of a good profit maker for them to make them in plastic.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Too_hot_to_handle said:


> This was due to a mistake regarding the easter holidays, which this year is in april.


erm, it's got zero to do with easter, 
BA second wave have always been feb and GK have had a floating date for quite a long while now unfortunately


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

its a tough Decision weather to agree or disagree with you on this one orochi. since Wracks, when taken, will only be taken as a troops choice. along with they are quite cheap in the points. yes GW may very well make them metal and make a killing, or they could suffocate the few people who want to do a wrack army by making them double the price of warriors and wytches, thus making them lose money in the long run from no one buying them


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wracks will be plastic, too many war gear options to be done in metal


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I suppose if you look at the current trend of plastics (all wargear options) then yes, Wracks may very well be plastic.
However, they may be similar to otehr Metal kits and only have 1 option, leaving the rest down to converting.

However, I would say that if the Scourges are plastic, so will the Wracks be.

I'd lover plastic models of course, but for now I say they will be metal. I just hope I'm wrong and that GW think along the lines of Bitsandkits and KA.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well I hope GW has this in mind for the wracks. its just math thats been going on in my head:

Wracks, will most likely be avalible as troops to about 75% of lists, especially once you get into 2000+ games, since Haemonculi are such cheap HQ choices.

Wrack armies may be 1 in 8, lets say. (being generous here)

Plastic Wracks would probably sell 3 to 4 boxes per army that employs Wracks. bringing the number of Wracks sold to 1 box per 3 to 2 armies.

if the plastics come out as good as the Art, they will be bought up by converters too. Being in plastic for those models would only be logical since they will be very plentiful even if only 1 in 9 armies have them


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

For the love of the Allfather Thunderwolves please and maybe a couple of other bits for the Space Puppies. When does Battle of the Fang come out? This would seem an opportune time for them to do a mini SW 2nd wave. Actually scrub that 2nd wave released with Prospero Burns  Battle of the Fang could be toooooooo long to wait.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

And the Grotesques will be Ogryn-Size


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Grotesques are going to be ogre/ogryn size, that's very likely. I jus todn't know how they're going to keep them elfy, or if they're even going to try.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

DarKKKKK said:


> Reason why I see Wracks as plastic is because it can be a troop choice. All of the other possible troop choices in the DE army so far are plastic, so why not assume the Wracks to be plastic.


Wraithguard?????? Ya they can be troops but nope you have to spent £77 just to get a troop size unit for them.


Personyl i think we will have Skaven, Deamon Hunters and Blood angles. these ones i'm quite sure on as GW has said that both Skaven (jan) and Blood angles (Feb or so) will be out (i had an email form them telling me that Blood angle will get new modals soon but no dates or pictures) and deamonhunters is widly expected. I can't think of any other armys that "would" get the treatment but many that "should" for example Tomb kings need a revamp i feel but not being a fantasy player i can't really say. Also LOTR SBG needs a new book condensing all the older suppliments and WD rules into 1 book or maybe even into a a few (like good/evil or by race such as Elves/Dwarves, Goblins/Monsters, Gondor, Mordor, Isenguard, Rohan etc). LOTR needs more love as thye have not had a "dedicated" month sicne WOTR came otu.....and that was/is crap.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

jaws900 said:


> Wraithguard?????? Ya they can be troops but nope you have to spent £77 just to get a troop size unit for them.


Actually you need to spend 86 quid to get a troops unit since you have to get a spiritseer as well. Moot points aside I hope that when the eldar range is redone more will be in plastic and hopefully wraithguard will be one such kit. Or at least become more affordable. I can but hope.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

jaws900 said:


> Wraithguard?????? Ya they can be troops but nope you have to spent £77 just to get a troop size unit for them.


mr jaws.

Let me add a little tidbit for you.

how much do you pay, points wise, per wraith guard? how many will you seriously field even if you can use them as troops?

wracks are 3 times cheaper points wise, per unit. And to use wracks effectively, you will probably take 3 - 4 units of them. Having a unit that is used in that way be metal would be unwise, since they would, effectively be less used if made metal.

the point is: Wraithguard = single expensive units that wont be used often in mass quantities. Wracks = cheap units that will be fielded in droves when taken.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> if the plastics come out as good as the Art, they will be bought up by converters too. Being in plastic for those models would only be logical since they will be very plentiful even if only 1 in 9 armies have them


^ That is another really good point ^

If the Wracks as plastic come out as good as the art shows them, there is a lot of people that would love to have them just for converting other models for other armies. I would for get them for my Chaos for converting as well as just using them for my DE :mrgreen:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

People do not buy wraithguard at the moment because they are too damn expensive. If they were plastic I am sure that I for one will finally be able to get my Iyanden based force off the blueprint stage.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> People do not buy wraithguard at the moment because they are too damn expensive. If they were plastic I am sure that I for one will finally be able to get my Iyanden based force off the blueprint stage.


yeah, and wracks would probably be the same if made metal, since why would you not take them in mass quantities if your going to take them


----------



## FlowAndEbb (Dec 25, 2010)

I am pretty sure I saw somewhere that a ton of flyers (7 or so) are coming this summer, that Venoms are coming with the second wave of DE (along with the Wracks and such). Grey Knights comes early 2011, March or some. Then Necrons in August and then its a toss up between SoB and Tau later on in the year.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

No as it stands to my knowledge the opening part of the year will be:

January: Skaven wave 2
February: BA wave 2
March: Orcs and Goblins new army!
April-May: Unsure
June-July:Rumoured Flyers supplement
August: Rumoured Tyranids wave 2
September-October: Unsure
Novemeber: Rumoured DE wave 2
December: Unsure


----------

